# London UK anyone?



## jackwills (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi there, I live in London and would love to meet up with people for outings etc. Who's up for it?


----------



## simion (Jul 21, 2012)

Only if you're not a serial molester


----------



## alice22 (Jul 21, 2012)

Or a cereal mo-lester. Sorry.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2012)

simion said:


> Only if you're not a serial molester



You should be ok his name is Jimmy Saville


----------

